# Has any one seen this PDF



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys, was just browsing the pics in the gallery and came across this design from Justplainduke, does anyone have this PDF, if so could you send it or send the link thanks alot!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I serched for it but only got his popular VECTOR PDF http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10091-vector-i-pdf-image-file/


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wow! I never saw that one. Thats so JPD. Hope he's doing well with his recovery. He's an interesting feller


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow fancy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

View attachment DekoreByJustplainduke.pdf

View attachment DekoreByJustplaindukeMedium.pdf

View attachment DekoreByJustplaindukeSmall.pdf


In his note, it said you can email him for a pdf file. I took the liberty of doing the conversion myself. He also said you could scale it to a size that suits you on a photocopier. The original design was huge ... 3.5 inches between the forks. I have left it at that size. I also scaled it down so that it is 2.5 inches between the fork, and scaled it even smaller so that it is 2 inches between the forks. Here are the 3 pdf files. Print them with NO SCALING ... they are set up for 8.5 x 11 inche image size.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you charles, much appriciated!!


----------

